# PurFiltrum VS Purigen



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

LFS was out of Purigen but had a product called PurFiltrum. IT is made by SeaChem as well!

Looks and smells exactly like Purigen, costs a few dollars more, BUT it claims to be better than Purigen! Says it adsorbs "10 to 15% more" organics than Purigen.

Anyone ever use the stuff? It regenerates with bleach just like Purigen.


----------



## gregorylampron (Mar 28, 2016)

Haven't seen it, but sounds like I'm ordering some.

Please keep hands off glass.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

gregorylampron said:


> Haven't seen it, but sounds like I'm ordering some.
> 
> Please keep hands off glass.


I dunno, 
almost feels like SeaChem just rewrote the verbage and started a new line of products to suck a few more dollars out of ya.

The real question is, how will I know its doing 10-15% better than Purigen?


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

ichy said:


> I dunno,
> almost feels like SeaChem just rewrote the verbage and started a new line of products to suck a few more dollars out of ya.
> 
> The real question is, how will I know its doing 10-15% better than Purigen?


AWWWW, Come on now! You're asking one of those "good questions" that a simple consumer shoudln't ask!

I've notice the new packaging too. My bet is that it's Purigen that they've tweeked.....maybe.

I say all of that in jest as I've used Purigen for a long time and I'll continue until they figure out carrying two competing products is just too confusing. Unless there's some other astounding difference.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

When it's available here, I'll give it a try to see if I can notice any difference between it & Purigen. If it has about the same effect & results, I'll go with the cheaper product.

I think ichy's comments above are on the mark.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

10% difference. How noticeable is that lol. 
I am betting there is more than a 10% price difference.
Someone has to pay for the new snazzy packaging.
I will let someone else waste their money on the test for that lol.
Ah rebranding. 
Reminds me of the products available at my wife's hair salon. :grin2:


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

If I could find it, I'd try it. 

Nobody around me carries anything from the aquavitro line, so it may be a long time before I can give it a whirl. Amazon carries a few products from the aquavitro line for reefs, but I've had zero luck finding anything for freshwater. The last time I checked was a few weeks ago so maybe that has changed?


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

Seachem likes to support brick and mortar stores so they exclusively let them deal with their aquavitro line. If you are like me and your nearest LFS is 30 miles away and they only carry saltwater AV products, you are kind of screwed if you want the better stuff. 

Someone could do an easy test. Get two reactors, put purigen in one, Purfiltrum in the other and run them side by side.

I think purigen's efficacy decreases about 10% each recharge. It might just equate to recharging it once more before it needs replacing. I am only ever able to recharge it two or three times before it looks about through.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a packet of regular Purigen under one drain and PurFilturm under another in my bean animal.
The regular Purigen is noticeable darker. The Purfiltrum is still close to being its original tan color.

Visually its very noticeable. Is this an endorsement? NOPE, just a qualitative observation.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

So it IS essentially repackaging like my wife's salon lol. Basically private label for the mom and pops.
With a side note that it is SLIGHTLY improved.
The assessment of getting perhaps one more charge out of it seems logical.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

You be the judge. 
Both bags were placed under their own 1 1/2" drains that have equal flow. They were put into service at the same time. The Purfiltrum is in an aftermarket mesh bag and there is about 25% more of it than a Purigen bag. Not a scientific study, pretty subjective but you be the judge.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Seems to me the advantage does go to Purfiltrum.
Longer intervals between recharges then means lasts longer, that then means works better? It does certainly look a bit lighter in color.
But at what cost differentiation?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Couldnt that also mean it's not sucking up as much stuff as the regular?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Couldnt that also mean it's not sucking up as much stuff as the regular?


It could....But I struggle to imagine that as a selling point>


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Cant find it on their website can someone direct me?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

aquavitro . purfiltrum


----------

